# wee bit nervous?



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

anyone ever have a calling encounter that made you a wee bit nervous?
I once when coyote calling,called a bobby , literally within a foot of me. there was ROCK ON MY LEFT AND HE SLID RIGHT UP ON IT AND WAS LOOKING ME RIGHT IN THE FACE. we sat like that for a good minute or two before I finally stood up cause I were askeered he might pounce on my face. when I stood he merely walked away ,and when he was about a hundred yards out ,I SAW he had a buddy bobby . I would have shot him , but it was a week before bobby opened.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Not while coyote calling, but while Javelina hunting in southern Arizona we saw several groups of illegals walking through the desert. Most of them are harmless and just want to get to point B but some of them are smuggling drugs here or cash back to Mexico. We saw one group sitting on a hillside about 300 yards off watching us through binos. There are coyotes and then there are coyotes.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Most nervous I've ever been is when I shot my first coyote. It came trotting in behind me less than 15 feet away. What made me think about it was that I couldn't hear a thing even though it was moving along pretty quick. Not a stick or leave crackled. Made me think about what else lives in the area. Spooked me a little once when I found lion tracks across mine after hiking with the wife. I NEVER go alone.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Arms length from a large male wolf but I did have him by 3 toes in a # 3, had a black bear jump up and hit the stock of the old 303 British when I was 14, I was definitely more scared than the bear.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

While archery elk hunting saw a bear and thought I would try to call him in. Well he came running straight at me and at about 10 ft. I drew my longbow back and shot. he turned and ran about 80 yds DRT.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Had a few close calls with owl while calling at night. They can swoop in quick but have always pulled up. I like the ecall better at night now lol.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Try calling and having no success on the stand, you finally call the stand, gather up your gear and on the way out you spot mountain lion tracks 20 yards behind where you was sitting!


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Shot a bear across a deep canyon and it took me about 45 minutes to get across to where it was, but before I got there the camp food and mixed drinks from the night before decided it was time to evacuate my bowels immediately. So I start shucking laundry, coat, bibs, jeans, long johns all wadded up around my ankles, squatted down with my gun on top of my coat about 10 yards from me when something large comes charging through the sage towards me. I make an attempt to get my gun only to get tripped up in my bib straps and do a header face first. I just knew I was about to get mauled by a wounded, mad bear and the local news media was going to have a helluva story about the half naked bear eaten hunter who crapped himself. Anyway, as I got sat up and to my gun, a very large Hereford cow and calf came running up the trail and veered off once they saw me. They must have been in the canyon where the bear died and got spooked. Just about crapped myself twice in episode. I left my long johns in that canyon that day!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Over the seasons, I've had a couple lions under 20 feet I didn't know were there until they announced their presence. Let me tell ya--- that will get the old ticker go'in.

Then--- in my younger days--- I was in a pole patch along a short pass called Oak Creek Grade drop'in some spruce for a corral. I had just shut the saw off and was able to hear something behind me. When I looked--- there were 2 black bear cubs tear'in my lunch bag open. The bigger of the two had my sweet roll in its mouth and was stare'in at me like he was think'in--- "What--- I aint do'in nothing wrong.

My rifle was leaning against a tree about 12 feet from the two who were steal'in my eats so I made my way around a clump of brush to fetch it. They were still stare'in at me when I reached the rifle. I knew better--- but instead of just pitch'in a stick at them and shoe'in them off, and me leave'in the area for a while--- I waved my arms and yelled a few not nice words in their direction.

They lit out to a fair size pine 20 or 30 feet away and up it they went. But--- before they started their accent to safety--- one of the two made that stupid little bawl cubs will make at times.

It was like turn'in on a switch--- when the cub bawled--- rocks started roll'in and brush started break'in--- mama bear had been about 100 yards up on the side of the mountain and she was come'in fast.

The pair of dogs I had with me had been down below chase'in squirrels or something and they showed up to see what all the racket was about----> It didn't take long before they found out.

I grabbed the rifle and chambered a round--- one of two I knew I had in the magazine--- I knew something not nice was probably gonna happen.

The sow broke through the oak brush at a fast trot at 30 yards--- head high, and nose up in the air. In an instant she spotted me and the dogs and broke into a lope. As she was cross'in a big boulder, I fired and put a round into her chest at 15 yards and down she went into the dry creek bottom. The dogs piled into the creek to do a bit of chew'in on the bear but found it not to be dead. The fur started fly'in.

I moved around a couple trees and a bit closer to get a better shot on the big girl. The steep angled heel of my cowboy boot slipped on the edge of the creek bank and down on my butt I went--- sliding 5-6 feet down the bank to the bottom. She directed her attention to me. With one swift blow of her paw she sent the 90 pound shepherd flying to the right and headed towards me while letting out a long bawl.

I had regained my footing--- shouldered the rifle--- and sent a 405 gr. slug into her right shoulder at 5 feet. She brushed my right leg as she crumpled into a pile of black fur.

And that tale my friends, has no bullsh!t in it.

Moral of the story----> Don't call black bears with black bear cubs.

awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nice , I love these type stories. keep em coming.

once when I was searching for shed antlers, I was walking along at the base of a rock cliff. it was probably about 30 feet high. suddenly rocks started crashing down 3 feet in front of me. I thought the entire cliff was coming down.all of a sudden a doe hits the ground right at my feet, she lay there a moment till she realized I was there , and then bounded off. never did see what spooked her to plunge off that cliff. I can tell you ,I nearly soiled my jeans in that moment.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

lol had a friend who was going bear hunting. he asked for advice on how to do it , so I suggested trying to call them in.he was skeptical but I loaned him a baby cottontail in distress call and off he went. a few days later he returned the call and said , "you can take that calling and shove it up your butt!"

seems he was calling and looked over his shoulder and there was a black bear crawling through the brush ,on it's belly, towards him about 40 yards away. he killed the bear(medium sized male) but it skeered him so bad that ,to this day , he will not go calling with me.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Short223 said:


> Um...rattlesnakes....geez I hate those things.


Almost forgot about that. Hahaha

Haven't you had two runins this year with snakes?

And as for your moose story, I probably would have stewed my drawers. If one thing has me scared to death in those mountains its moose...and the biting goats.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I've had the old moose stare down and slow retreat, charged by snarling coyote on two occasions, called lion into less than 10 yards, had fox practically in my lap, surprised by bear that I had surprised, had the truck hood come open and fold over the cab while on the highway going 70 mph, threatened by several deer to stomp my arse into the ground, charged by an old man on an ATV, about run over by freaked out Javelina, hat taken off by an insanely pissed off hawk, dusted off by a Homeland Security helicopter, twice, had a big ass Tarantula in the bush with me, had Bobcats pop out within a few feet, but nothing compares to a "dead rattler" right next to you that refuses to quit moving, even after you've destroyed the buzzer. Or getting up to quit the set and seeing a 5 footer coming out of the same bush you were under. I gotta agree with Short on this one, it's those damned rattlers.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

yeah I am sure glad those rattlers are not a big problem here. it's generally (not always) cold enough here that they're denned up for the winter. plus the rattlers here are just lil guys. the big one are only a couple feet long at most. that said ,I have had a few encounters with them over the years and I have to agree, they are the worst.

your story about the hood wraping around the cab made me laugh.
early one morning me and a buddy were going deer hunting. he decided to check the oil before we left. when he closed the hood, it just didn't sound right to me, so I asked him,"did that close, it didn't sound like it latched to me?"

he answered , "yeah it should have."

well it was his truck so I assumed he knew his truck and thought no more of it. we made it about ten miles down this dirt road before we came to a long straightaway and he got on it.
he hit 60 or so and the hood wrapped around the windshield. so there it is pitch black outside and we can see nothing going 60 down a dirt road.for a few moments the pucker factor was pretty high but in the end he got stopped with no further damage other then two pairs of feces filled shorts.

lesson learned. DO NOT EVER, EVER, ASSUME YOUR HUNTING BUDDY KNOWS WHAT HE IS DOING!
over the years ,I have learned that even the most capable of folks are capable of having a brain fart now and then.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I had more or less the same scenario. We were hunting down south near a major highway. We finished up and decided to hit the highway home. After getting up to speed, the hood seemed to be loose. I asked the driver if it be shut tight, he say, "Yeah, it always flops up and down like that, but maybe I should check it". We stopped and slammed the hood, then continued on, but the hood still flopped up and down, testing the secondary catch. About that time, we pass a semi truck and boom, the hood flies up, smacks the top of the cab hard. I went ahead and started screaming like a little girl and wet myself right then and there, of course, visibility for that instant is gone. We're careening down the highway and can't see anything. He has one of those vice-grip window handles that (as it turns out) is useless in a high speed hood up situation. Then all of a sudden the hood comes completely off, being ripped off the hinges by forces unknown, and floats like a loose kite out into the ditch! Crazy! We get the truck stopped. Then back up and into the ditch, pick up the remnants of his hood, stow it in the back and continued down the road. No problemo.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Geez to think I was scared by some stupid owls. They are BIIIG owls though. Really big! Must be 50lbs I swear.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Rick Howard said:


> Geez to think I was scared by some stupid owls. They are BIIIG owls though. Really big! Must be 50lbs I swear.





Rick Howard said:


> Geez to think I was scared by some stupid owls. They are BIIIG owls though. Really big! Must be 50lbs I swear.


lol. yeah them suckers will part your hair for you . first few times it happened to me, my first thought was WTF. them great horned owls are big and when they dive bomb you you can feel the wind from their wings.never had one hit me yet but they sure come close.


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

I had one glide by me and land on my mojo rabbit. He just about made off with it, but luckily dropped it after about 10'yards


----------

